# Calling for Breastfeeding Book recommendations!



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Please tell us your favourite bf book and who wrote it! We want to make a sticky of great and useful bf books that encompass the many aspects of the bf journey!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

for anyone having problems, big or small:
Dr. Jack Newman - _The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers_ (I think it's published under a different title in Canada)

for the average new-mom-to-be:
Dr. Sears - _Breastfeeding Book_

I didn't like LLL's book, _The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding_ when my first was little and unable to nurse because it made me cry every time I read it. But, after my 2nd DD has had no problems at all nursing, I can see how it would be a really good book for a woman who just needs some information and support, and is not faced with any serious difficulties. I would not recommend that book to anyone who has any serious breastfeeding problems, or who had a cesarean, or who plans to return to work. There are better books out there that address those topics. JMHO


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

In addition to the books above, I love "Bestfeeding: getting bfing right for you". It has lots of great photos and illustrations that show both good and bad positioning and latches, to help you develop your "eye". The women are sitting, lying, all different kinds of positions, and are all different sizes and shapes (and so are their breasts LOL!) I like that there are no hard and fast rules about positioning in this book - just guidelines to help find what works for you.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I love the format of The Nursing Mother's Companion (Kathleen Huggins), with the specific steps to remedy specific problems.

Also, Mothering Your Nursing Toddler.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

So that's what they're for! Breastfeeding Basics by Janet Tamaro

Its got all the instructions with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

The Canadian title for Dr. Jack Newman's book is "Dr. Jack Newman's Guide to Breastfeeding", by Jack Newman and Theresa Pitman. Everyone should read this book, I wish I'd read it BEFORE I started breastfeeding, rather than after we were already having problems. I would have been much better prepared. And his advice on weaning/extended breastfeeding/introducing solids etc is all so common sense. I have started giving that book at baby showers, and recommending it to all women I know who are expecting.

Alison


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

La Leche's Womanly Art of Breastfeeding really made me prepare mentally and emotionally for what was lying ahead in my nursing relationship. Not having been accustomed to seeing anyone nurse it was an eye-opening book in many ways.


----------



## NordicMamma (Jan 20, 2005)

I second (or is that third) Dr. Newman's book _The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers_.

I have never owned a bf book myself, but I gave this book to my sister when she was pg, after asking others for recommendations. I finally got to look at it properly myself when I visited last summer, and it looked great. My sister said it was excellent and she used it a lot.

Incidentally, my sister took the book with her when she went to hospital to give birth (in Whitehorse, the Yukon) and the nurses got all in a tither. Apparently the good Dr. Jack had given a lecture on bf there recently and they were all thoroughly impressed by him.

Also, he gets major brownie points for answering questions by email







(at least, he used to).


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Nursing Mother, Working Mother by Gale Pryor


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

La Leche League's _Mothering Multiples_ is a good bf book for people with twins or more.


----------



## sweetest (May 6, 2004)

Another vote for Working Mother, Nursing Mother - it saved my sanity - and I've given copies of it to 3 friends and my sister!


----------



## barefoot (Aug 20, 2004)

The Nursing Mother's Problem Solver, by Claire Martin. I've read a bunch of nursing books and found this one to be the most practical for finding specific, concrete information. I did like the Sears Breastfeeding Book, too.

--Meredith


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

Quote:

I love "Bestfeeding: getting bfing right for you"
I second this, that book helped me and my cousin...it was wonderful...lots of pics and specific cases to help troubleshoot problems!


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

I like and recommend Gale Pryor's other book, the one she wrote with her mother. I am sorry I don't have the title but will provide soon. I thought it had the best researched and most interesting information. I liked it in that I found I was the best-informed after reading it and it made the biggest impression on me: after I read it I was more impressed by how good breastfeeding is for you and your baby than after reading anything else. However, not as good as a how-to book. But I believe you are better off hiring a good lactation consultant that trying to figure it out solely from a book.

Nursing Your Toddler is good for nursing beyond babyhood.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

I third the Bestfeeding book. It was a real help, BEFORE I had Dd. That just can't be stressed enough. Take a course, read a book, hang with other breastfeeders. Make it a reality.


----------



## Cian'sMama (Jan 28, 2005)

I've read a few, and would wholeheartedly recommend The Nursing Mother's Companion. It is a great book for the first few months and beyond.


----------



## mindycat72 (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
So that's what they're for! Breastfeeding Basics by Janet Tamaro

Its got all the instructions with a great sense of humor.

I LOVED this book. My now three yo was a nightmare experience! After the typical two weeks of bleeding, scabby agony(apparently SOP for me, happens every time), THEN, horror of horrors, we had YEAST







At 6 weeks old, we were still hitting the roof at every latch on, and pumping pink milk, not to mention the excruciating deep tissue pain, with no hope in sight. Finally, internet searches put me in the right direction.
But, I can say with absolute certainty, that if I hadn't been reading that book, I would've quit. But DS weaned himself to a sippy cup at 11 months, and I felt triumphant!


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

It is so helpful for troubleshooting, especially for latch issues. Nobody else talks in such practical, real detail about things like Mom's posture and how it affects things. (Plus the new editon fixed those typos that plagued my first copy!)

I also wanted to make sure everyone knows about Thomas Hale's book, Medications and Mother's Milk. He is a pediatrician who has dedicated himself to the question of what truly passes through a mom's system and into her milk, and how this affects her baby.
I think every doctor's office should have this book on hand, but most don't. Any time a doctor tells you you'll have to wean or pump&dump in order to take a medication for yourself, make sure s/he's checked into this resource! A new edition comes out each year. If the office doesn't have a copy of the book, there is a website with a terrific catalog of information. Only health care providers are allowed to register to ask questions, to enable Dr.Hale to keep up with the volume of mail- so check there to see if your question is already addressed, and if not, get your provider to go there for you.
Here's a link:
http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/cgi-b...s&access=guest


----------



## deegrace1 (Jul 17, 2004)

My favorite by far has been "So That's What They're For!" By Janet Tamaro


----------



## boosmom (Oct 20, 2004)

I liked How Weaning Happens by Diane Bengson. It is about natural weaning and has a lot of stories of how mother's weaned. I found it to be great support when nursing and weaning my toddler.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

I Love that book recomendation Boosmom! I am going to totally check that out. Thanks!


----------



## ladybugmama03 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi.

I'm new to the forum. I have a 19 mo daughter who i am still bfing. We've had serious supply issues from week one and have had to supplement with formula for her first year.

Anyway, here's a title that may help others with supply issues. It isn't your "typical" breastfeeding book....and would be of interest mostly to those with supply issues. Hope it helps others.

http://www.mother-food.com

Regards,

Terri


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I read ALOT of books when preparing to nurse and when I had tons of problems with my first...my favorites by far were:
-The Nursing Mother's Companion by Kathleen Huggins
-Nursing Your Baby by Karen Pryor and Gale Pryor (this little paperback may get overlooked due to it's mass paperback look but it was a great bk IMO)


----------



## kadm16 (Apr 11, 2005)

hi-
I loved "Mothering your nursing toddler"
Don't remember the author.

It really spoke to me at a time when I didn't know a lot
of other mom's nursing toddlers.


----------



## HeartsOpenWide (Mar 1, 2005)

Babies, Breastfeeding and Bonding by Ina May Gaskin
Out of print and may be $ but great!


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
So that's what they're for! Breastfeeding Basics by Janet Tamaro

Its got all the instructions with a great sense of humor.


#1 in my opinion! I owe my breastfeeding success to that book.


----------



## MountainRose (May 8, 2005)

I had some serious problems being overengorged (My 2 day old couldnt eat because he couldnt latch on because I was overswollen) I thought it would all come naturally...and didnt read anything about breastfeeding before Wyatt was born. Ooops!
I learned quick, quick, quick. It was a pretty tough experience for our family for one day. Thanks to that book(which my mom left on my kitchen counter) and a very helpful angel Lactation Cousultant via telephone everything has gone wonderfully ever since.


----------



## SHK (Jun 17, 2005)

I second/third/whatever...Womanly Art of Breastfeeding and also Dr Sears books. I also found breastfeeding forums to be a valuable source of information when I was getting started!


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramlah*
I also wanted to make sure everyone knows about Thomas Hale's book, Medications and Mother's Milk. He is a pediatrician who has dedicated himself to the question of what truly passes through a mom's system and into her milk, and how this affects her baby.
I think every doctor's office should have this book on hand, but most don't. Any time a doctor tells you you'll have to wean or pump&dump in order to take a medication for yourself, make sure s/he's checked into this resource! A new edition comes out each year. If the office doesn't have a copy of the book, there is a website with a terrific catalog of information. Only health care providers are allowed to register to ask questions, to enable Dr.Hale to keep up with the volume of mail- so check there to see if your question is already addressed, and if not, get your provider to go there for you.
Here's a link:
http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/cgi-b...s&access=guest

I was so amazed and happy that Hale's book is out there!









I also recommend The Nursing Mother's Herbal by Sheila Humphrey. It was helpful for figuring out which herbs I can still take for my seasonal allergies.

Since my DD was born 13 years ago, I've been happy with LLL's Womanly Art of Breastfeeding for general information.


----------



## nzjmom (Jun 28, 2005)

The author to MYNT is Norman Jane Bumgarner.

Mom to three boys


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

LLL Womanly Art of Breastfeeding was a great starter book. That was the only one I read. I had minimal problems though on breastfeeding so not sure if the book would have been helpful or not according to the one lady here that mentioned it. It does dispell a lot of myths and junk that our previous ERA of people believed about breastfeeding and that was very much part of how I became resolved to breastfeed come Heck or High water! A good pump helped too!


----------



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

*Breastfeeding Naturally: A New Approach for Today's Mother* by Hannah Lothrop
ISBN: 1-5561-131-1

* I cannot recommend this book enough.

* I have had severe, prolonged engorgement issues for all three of my babies, as well as painful let-down, sore nipples, plugged ducts, spraying milk, and mastitis.

* I have checked out over 3 dozen books on breastfeeding from several library systems.

** This is the only book that I have read that deals fairly with herbalism and makes homeopathic recommendations.* I have been very turned off by the ignorant, conventional comments that other books make about herbalism and homeopathy.
CORRECTION: Oops. I'm looking at it now and it does NOT have good herbal information. I can't find a decent list of herbs that do and do not promote milk flow. And, now that I am using it, I am remembering that it has a horrible index! It does deal well with homeopathy and aromatherapy... the psychology is good, but not as complete as I'd like. It has a list of Bach Flower Remedies to help with various nursing issues. That's nice... if you are comfortable dosing yourself and can figure out your metaphysical issues relating to BFing.

* This book combined with the advice on one of the popular breastfeeding websites (is it called kellymom.com ? ... it is listed on the sticky.) is the only book a mom could need. Adding some of the advice from that website to this book would improve it, but it still outshines all other breastfeeding books that I have seen.

* *One thing that I have yet to see in a book or on a website are positive affirmations for breastfeeding. Louise L. Hay's _Heal Your Body_ has only two for general breast problems, and these can be adapted. I am very surprised that no one has put together affirmations and forgivenesses around specific breastfeeding issues both to prepare mama's before birth and to troubleshoot breastfeeding problems. This is the second most urgent area of breastfeeding that needs to be addressed.*

* Two other issues that need to be addressed in books that I haven't seen done fairly, without fear, and holistically:

*(1) the unjust problem of toxic chemicals in breastmilk and the critical role of even contaminated breastmilk in mitigating babies' other toxic exposures [This is the most urgent area of breastfeeding that needs to be addressed in BFing books, and if anyone is revising such a book, I am the expert that you should consult to edit the final text for you!]* AND

(2) *a description of the problem of babies' sensitivities or allergies to consituents in breastmilk.* Some experts say that breastmik is perfect; some acknowledge that a baby could have farting or colic or other health issues if, for example, the baby is sensitive to wheat and the mother is eating wheat.. but they confine the problem to the major eight allergens (wheat, corn, soy, dairy, etc.)... Other people say that a baby can be sensitive to anything in the mother's diet. ... and, I would like to see this diet issue treated holistically. In my own case, my first child was sensitive to wheat in my diet and her colic cleared as soon as I stopped eating it. My second child was colicky due to a sensitivity to peppermint, and I was drinking peppermint tea (and "Mother's Milk" Tea because I assumed that it was "safe." For all my children, I consulted health professionals who used applied kinesiology to "muscle-test" them to find out what the allergy/sensitivity was. Yet, I have never seen this extremely practical tool [muscle-testing/MT] referred to in a BFing book. So easy and so cheap: every lactation consultant and MW should learn to MT.

Cheers,
Caitlin who has a newborn baby boy!!!!!!!


----------



## quinnNjesse (Nov 24, 2004)

Dr. Jack Newman - The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers is the only book I reccomend. I gave it to a friend and changed her life, totally!


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
for anyone having problems, big or small:
Dr. Jack Newman - _The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers_ (I think it's published under a different title in Canada)

for the average new-mom-to-be:
Dr. Sears - _Breastfeeding Book_

I didn't like LLL's book, _The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding_ when my first was little and unable to nurse because it made me cry every time I read it. But, after my 2nd DD has had no problems at all nursing, I can see how it would be a really good book for a woman who just needs some information and support, and is not faced with any serious difficulties. I would not recommend that book to anyone who has any serious breastfeeding problems, or who had a cesarean, or who plans to return to work. There are better books out there that address those topics. JMHO

I second this loudly and entirely!

-------
Meg

mama to Aviva Thomas
born at home 06.04.05


----------



## BodoGirl (Jun 29, 2005)

I was given Dr. Sears Breastfeeding book. So far it's been very informative. I've also borrowed Tandem nursing from the LLL library.

Christy


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Sorry, didn't read all the posts- but a wonderful book I'm reading is called
"Mother Foods, for Breastfeeding Mothers"
By Hilary Jacobson.

It's SOOO good!


----------



## KatetheWonderful (Apr 4, 2005)

Definitely Jack Newman's book. I also like having Dr. Hale's book, "Medication and Mother's Milk." He publishes a new updated book every 2 years and it is really helpful if you have to take any medications, prescription or over the counter. He also is listing some herbs now too. In his book Dr. Hale goes into detail about how much of the medication is in breastmilk and how long it stays there. It is very technical, but reassuring if you are facing a choice of taking medication. It is not too expensive for a professional book at only $25 or so. So even if you don't own a copy personally, make sure your doctor does!


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alison*
The Canadian title for Dr. Jack Newman's book is "Dr. Jack Newman's Guide to Breastfeeding", by Jack Newman and Theresa Pitman. Everyone should read this book, I wish I'd read it BEFORE I started breastfeeding, rather than after we were already having problems. I would have been much better prepared. And his advice on weaning/extended breastfeeding/introducing solids etc is all so common sense. I have started giving that book at baby showers, and recommending it to all women I know who are expecting.

Alison









LOVE THIS BOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

My 2 favorite are The Womanly Art of Bfing and The Nursing Mother's Companion


----------



## hoolo (Nov 4, 2005)

I like the new book Breastfeeding made Simple: Seven natural laws for Nursing Mothers by Nancy Morhbacher, IBCLC and Kathleen Kendall-Tackett, IBCLC, PhD. It has very up-to-date information and great photos by Catherine Watson Genna, IBCLC. They have a great website to with nice graphics of a good asymmetrical latch: http://www.breastfeedingmadesimple.com/

Make sure that any book you buy is fairly recent. Many things in breastfeeding have changed as we are finally beginning to study how this all works!

Janet
IBCLC in Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't know the author, but the book Fresh Milk was a good read of different mom's experiences.


----------



## LLLHeather (Nov 11, 2005)

I think that it is difficult to go wrong with any book recommended by La Leche League. The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding is great for any nursing mother and I would recommend reading it before baby arrives. This book is a complete handbook for breastfeeding in practically any situation. If you are nursing beyond infancy try Mothering Your Nursing Toddler. For a great selection on any breastfeeding books you should attend local La Leche League meetings. They have free lending libraries as well as helpful info on a very wide variety of breastfeeding and parenting topics.


----------



## laurdsed (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi there,

Here are some new books that some of you might like. I'm always looking for new ones.

Hirkani's Daughters: Women Who Schale Modern Mountains to Combine Breastfeeding and Working, compiled and edited by Jennifer Hicks
Person stories of working moms who've BTDT.

Making More Milk: A Nursing Mother's Guide to Milk Supply by Diana West and Lisa Marasco (Diana West is the author who wrote Defining Your Own Success, about breastfeeding after reduction surgery).

A Medication Guide for Breastfeeding Moms by Thomas Hale and Ghia McAfee. This one is more for the layperson and less clinical than Dr. Hale's other medication guide. It's also $10 cheaper.

The Breastfeeding Cafe: Mother's Share the Joys, Challenges and Secrets of Nursing by Barabar L Behrmann

Also being published soon: Breastfeeding an Adopted Baby and Relactation by Elizabeth Hormann. Translated from German.

Hope this gives you all some good ideas!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patchfire*
I love the format of The Nursing Mother's Companion (Kathleen Huggins), with the specific steps to remedy specific problems.

Also, Mothering Your Nursing Toddler.


Yeah, what she said!







These are the two books I buy most often as gifts to go in the "breastfeeding support basket" I give to my girlfriends who are nursing. They really are superb references and mechanisms of support.


----------



## ima062002 (Mar 23, 2004)

- Breastfeeding aswer book by LLL (great reference)
- Milk, Money and Madness by Baumslag and Michels (great read on the politics of baby nutrition)
- Our babies, ourselves by Meredith Small (only partially about bfing, but great read on how biology and culture shape the way we parent)


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I am currently reading Spilled Milk by Andy Steiner (brand new 2005). It is a good book for mom's who are having a hard time with breastfeeding, like myself. It gives you permission to not feel guilty when you are just doing the best you can for your baby.


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I love the Womanly Art of Breastfeeding. It has proved to be an invaluable resource during pregnancy and now into ds's 6th month.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

Bryn Mawr Hospital in Bryn Mawr PA has a booklet on breastfeeding done by their resident lactation consultant. It's like the bible on breastfeeding. All completely practical info. Their # is 610-526-3000 if anyone wants to call to request one. I liked it way better than the Womanly Art of Breastfeeding etc. Just a great reference to have on hand as it's all practical.


----------



## erniebobernie (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathToria*
My 2 favorite are The Womanly Art of Bfing and The Nursing Mother's Companion









I would recommend these too!!


----------



## the mac momma (Aug 12, 2003)

Dr. Jack Newman - The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers! I ADORE this man. In fact, a friend had some issues and was getting REALLY crazy advice from a very trusted local doctor, I emailed Dr Newman. He actually emailed me back with some very helpful stuff! He's a good man, Jack Newman.

However, for a book to just sit and read (like for an expectant mother, esp someone not totally sold on breastfeeding), So That's What They're For is totally the way to go. It's funny, irreverant, and very readable, but it's got all the basics and then some. Good stuff.


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

I just came by this book and I'm loving it. It's called The Breastfeeding Cafe.It's by Barbara L. Behrmann. It's a book of anecdotes and short stories about the joys,challenges and secrets of nursing. Really enjoying it. i found it here at The pump Station which is a store that offers baby items and consistent breast feeding support.Check it out! oops just reread the posts and saw it's already mentioned...


----------



## Carsonmom (Jan 15, 2006)

I read Sears and LLL's but liked best So that's what they're for! by Janet Tamaro. The best read, but I use Sears the most for looking up info. I'd say it's best suited for that.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

I third (or something) Nursing Mother's Companion by Kathleen Huggins. We had major issues at the beginning and this was like having our own lactation consultant at 3am! I've since loaned it to my SIL and friend and it's been a help to both! It's beginning to look dog-eared


----------



## Ltlfaery (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carsonmom*
I read Sears and LLL's but liked best So that's what they're for! by Janet Tamaro. The best read, but I use Sears the most for looking up info. I'd say it's best suited for that.


I too think Janet Tamaro's is a great read.







:


----------



## Catherine CK (May 22, 2005)

I love all of Dr. Sears' books, so I'm recommending The Breastfeeding Book, for general reading.

For history and politics, I really like Milk, Money and Madness by Baumslag and Michels

For ecological concerns and pollution information I loved Having Faith by Sanda Steingraber (the first part of the book is about pregnancy, the second part is about breastfeeding).

The first book I read, and one important for primal health implifications is The Nature of Birth and Breastfeeding by Michel Odent. This one might be out of print, though... There is a newer one called Birth And Breastfeeding: Rediscovering The Needs Of Women During Pregnancy And Childbirth- I haven't read it, but it should be good.

And for everything else I love www.kellymom.com (but I know - it's not a book!)


----------



## ocfb16 (Mar 25, 2006)

Breastfeeding Book by Dr Sears was a great help for me!


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

best for me was Defining your own success: breastfeeding after reduction by Diana West. I had a breast reduction at age 19 and without that book, I never would have even tried because my surgeon told me I would be unable to bf after the surgery.

Siobhan


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

The ultimate breastfeeding book of answers - Jack Newman - Great book.
The breastfeeding answer book - LLL - Good.
The womanly art of breastfeeding - LLL - Great.
Successful breastfeeding - The Royal College of Midwives - Handy
Breastfeeding special care babies - Sandra Lang - Useful.
Medications and mothers milk - Thomas Hale - Really useful.
The nursing mothers companion - Kathleen Huggins - Great.
The impact of birthing practices on breastfeeding - Mary Kroeger - Fantastically excellent.
Birth and breastfeeding - Michel Odent - Great.
The milk of human kindness - Francis, James, Schellenberg, Lopez-Jones - Good.
Breastfeeding matters - Maureen Minchin - Fantastic.
Eat well, lose weight while breastfeeding - Eileen Behan - Handy.
Food facts for pregnancy and breastfeeding - Hannah Hunter, Rosemary Dodds - Handy.
The politics of breastfeeding - Gabrielle Palmer - Great.
How weaning happens - Diane Bengson - Useful.
Bestfeeding - Mary Renfrew - Good.
Immunobiology of breastmilk - Lars Hanson - Very useful.
Pocket Guide to Breastfeeding and Human Lactation - Jan Riordan, Kathleen G. Auerback - Very handy.


----------



## weepyngwyllow (May 6, 2006)

the womanly art is fantastic. We also use anything about BF by Amy Spangler. We had a conference in my state last tuesday and she spoke at it. Her books are right on the ball and she really does know what shes talking about.


----------



## weepyngwyllow (May 6, 2006)

So HI. My name is Lisa. My freinds call me wyllow or Lacie. I am almost 35 and have 4 kids. I work for my local wic office as a breast feeding peer councellor. I love my job. sorry to put this here, I am new as of today.
I love "breast feeding: keep it simple" and "breast feeding: a parents guide" (both by Amy Spangler) along with "the womanly art". There are several other books that we use at work as well that I can get the tittles and authors to come monday.


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll have to check out some of these new books.I've already posted here, but just wanted to say WELCOME WYLLOW!


----------



## weepyngwyllow (May 6, 2006)

(







-sorry) Thanks Kira's mom. I HAVE to put this here that I love your DD name. That is my dd middle name and what we call her...


----------



## laurdsed (Oct 11, 2005)

Jack Newman has a new book coming out in July. Co-written with Teresa Pitman.

The Latch and Other Keys to Breastfeeding Success

I'm looking forward to reading it!


----------



## lilydiva (Nov 18, 2005)

"Defining Your Own Success: Breastfeeding After Reduction" by Diana West. If you have had breast reduction surgery and are attempting to breastfeed, this is a must-have. (In fact, I wouldn't even buy the "Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" -- its treatment of this subject is cursory at best).

Diana also has a new book coming out called "Making More Milk: A Nursing Mother's Guide to Milk Supply" which may be of broader interest. Supply is a big issue for post-reduction breastfeeding moms.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Look at http://www.kellymom.com and http://www.lalecheleague.org for lists of good books.

Some of my faves:
the Breastfeeding Answer Book
So That's What They're For, Breastfeeding Basics
Bestfeeding
Womanly art of course...


----------



## sproutbabe (May 31, 2006)

'Breastfeeding your Baby' by Sheila Kitzinger (she's from Down Under like me!) - it's the only book I ever needed.
I have the old edition (1989) from a second hand store but there's a new one out now. There are loads of great pictures (complete with perms and mullets in my edition







) as well as all the info you need and more.....


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patchfire*
I love the format of The Nursing Mother's Companion (Kathleen Huggins), with the specific steps to remedy specific problems.

Also, Mothering Your Nursing Toddler.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I just read The Nursing Mother's Companion, and I gotta say it has THE BEST description of latch-on I've EVER read. (Full disclosure - I've never actually done this before, only read about it, but it sure LOOKED helpful.







)

I also like So THAT'S what they're for! - good info, friendly tone (ignore the pro-epidural crap)
Womanly Art, but mostly 'cause it's classic
and Sheila Kitzinger's Breastfeeding Your Baby - LOVE the photos!!! (I don't have the mullet and perms edition







)


----------



## MamaTessa (May 19, 2006)

So that's what they're for! by Janet Tamaro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamber*
#1 in my opinion! I owe my breastfeeding success to that book.
















Me too! Can't go wrong with that book.


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

La Leche League's, Loving Art of Breastfeeding, very very helpful!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

The Breastfeeding Book by Dr. Sears &
The Nursing Mother's Companion by Kathleen Huggins


----------



## BeckiCNM (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurdsed*
Jack Newman has a new book coming out in July. Co-written with Teresa Pitman.

The Latch and Other Keys to Breastfeeding Success

I'm looking forward to reading it!

This is a great book! One of the best I've read. I desperately want the DVD now, though...


----------



## Loveon (Mar 14, 2006)

Nursing mother's company kathleen huggins


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

U]The Breastfeeding Cafe: Mother's Share the Joys, Challenges and Secrets of Nursing[/U] by Barabar L Behrmann

I really enjoyed reading this book!


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

my favorite was Nursing Your Baby by Karen Pryor. I don't know if it's still in print. it was my mom's favorite in the 70's and she gave me her copy. It has plenty of info and an upbeat, encouraging attitude.


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

Originally Posted by OTMomma
So That's What They're For! Breastfeeding Basics by Janet Tamaro
Its got all the instructions with a great sense of humor.
And

Quote:

Originally Posted by Kira's Mom
I just came by this book and I'm loving it. It's called The Breastfeeding Cafe. It's by Barbara L. Behrmann. It's a book of anecdotes and short stories about the joys, challenges and secrets of nursing. Really enjoying it.








:

I read The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding (& it was good) & some others, but these 2 were standouts; in that 1st sleep deprived, what am I supposed to be doing about THIS!? week, Tamaro's book was an upbeat little lifesaver, & Behrman's book is like hanging out w/a bunch of other nursing mothers, comparing & sharing experiences.


----------



## bamakathy (Jan 25, 2007)

The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding by La Leche League


----------



## Leetahalfelven (Feb 21, 2007)

This is my absolute favorite! Better than Womanly Art & Dr' Jack's books! NOT PREACHY- The MOST HELPFUL- with photos and gentle encouragement and corrections on "age-old hospital experience based LC advice" that have since shown to be the wrong. It was hands down the best- goes beyond the basic problems !

(NEVER BUY BFing for DUMMIES! - The worst on teaching you all the old mistakes that cause woman to have more problems and eventually give up!)

New Bestfeeding, The: Getting Breastfeeding Right for You

The 10th anniversary edition of this wonderful illustrated guide has been completely revised and updated. It is the culmination of exhaustive research and decades of hands-on experience from three dedicated, internationally respected experts. They believe that ALL women can provide the perfect nourishment for their babies.

Author: Mary Renfrew, Chloe Fisher, & Suzanne Arms

My IBLC Thought it was great too!


----------



## chrisy (Mar 6, 2007)

I read LLL's _The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding_, but found my best resources were the lactation consultants at my pediatrician's office and in the hospital. I was so crazed from lack of sleep, stress and pain, I didn't find the book helpful.

I did find an article that helped me keep my perspective by reminding me "Don't take it all too seriously"

http://www.divinecaroline.com/articl...P=KNC-DC_YSM_6


----------



## SophieW (Mar 27, 2007)

I've just started reading "Breastfeeding: Keep it Simple" and it seems to be helpful so far, but I agree with Chrisy the best resource has been the lactation consultant at my pediatrician's office. I'm very lucky to have this option.

Also, great article Chrisy! That is exactly what I needed right now!


----------



## marry (May 1, 2007)

Nice information lactaketing mothers


----------



## Valerieg (May 13, 2007)

I found So That's What They're For (previously recommended) a great preparation tool as I read it before DD was born. But The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding was an excellent reference book (I also read it before DD was born, but referred to it often).


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep, Dr. Newman's the one to have.


----------



## Rubyandwillsmom (Apr 4, 2007)

By Karin Cadwell


----------



## AaronsMommy (Nov 18, 2007)

Jack Newman's "The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers" is the best book on breastfeeding that you can buy. And, interestingly enough, it is also the book that experts look to as well. I was on the phone with my lactation counselor the other day and she was saying something that sounded familiar. I'll pulled out my book and was able to find the exact page she was reading to me from. She and I discussed Dr. Newman's work and apparently in the world of lactation counselors, he is one of the only Breastfeeding Experts that is doing new research and recommending new strategies, rather than simply re-telling what has already been known for years. Happy Reading!


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

My new favourite book on breastfeeding is "Breastfeeding Made Simple" by Nancy Mohrbacher and Kathleen Kendall-Tackett.

Below is the link to their website which also has some wonderful information:

http://breastfeedingmadesimple.com/b...ome%20page.htm


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

that's the one I used, and have recommended to no less than three people! Without it, I would not have succeeded!


----------



## NlGHTgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

hmm thanks for the ideas


----------



## CanadianMaple (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm still pregnant but I loved "So that's what they're for! Breastfeeding Basics" by Janet Tamaro


----------



## Marisa-Bradley (Aug 27, 2007)

I have always been a fan of the womanly art of breastfeeding by LLLI - I know it has already been mentioned but there is o much valuble information!


----------



## ~ZooBabies~ (Jan 20, 2008)

I very much loved "The Breastfeeding Book" by Dr. Sear's.


----------



## editors (Feb 6, 2008)

I really like Jack Newman's too and an especially good one is
Breastfeeding Made Simple: Seven Natural Laws for Nursing Mothers
by Kathleen A Kendall-Tackett and Nancy Mohrbacher
The Breastfeeding Anser Book from LLLI is also very good


----------



## Rogelito's Mommy (Mar 13, 2008)

I also have loved The Nursing Mother's Companion. It has good basic info as well as an easy to use reference section with common problems and solutions to try.


----------



## cona (Feb 17, 2008)

It's not a how-to or a reference book, but The Breastfeeding Cafe by Barbara L. Behrmann is also quite good. It's got lots of stories from women about their personal BF'ing experiences, kinda like here







. While I was nursing my first child, I read it many times and it seemed like I learned something new every time. There is also a story in it about a woman with Alzheimer's who remembers nursing her children, that made me cry every time. It was the only BF'ing info I had, besides the class I took at the hospital, and I really appreciated hearing all the personal stories.


----------



## jaimezee (May 24, 2008)

my favorite was dr. sear's the breastfeeding book. then i read breastfeeding made simple and totally fell in love! BF made simple should be read by every pregnant woman who is thinking about breastfeeding.


----------



## kcoursey (Jan 24, 2008)

I absolutely love the Nursing Mother's Companion by Kathleen Huggins. I cannot say enough about this book. I give it to everyone I know that is pregnant or just had a baby. It's got everything you need to know. Very helpful to read before the baby arrives and again as you go week by week.


----------



## kcoursey (Jan 24, 2008)

My cousin just had twins and I would like to get her a great book to help her with the breastfeeding and with the twins specifically. Do you know of any great twins book that might have a good breastfeeding section in it?


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

I loved "so that's what they're there for". I was really wishy-washy about bfing before I had ds. Most of the books I like now would have been too much then. I thought the humor and the casual attitude of the author made me see breastfeeding as normal behavior.


----------



## tanyab (Aug 18, 2008)

Nursing your baby by Karen Pryor and Gale Pryor


----------



## KV! (Sep 12, 2008)

It's been mentioned twice before on this thread (albeit outright _years_ ago) but definitely bears repeating: any of the breastfeeding tips books by Amy Spangler. Short and sweet -- and having everything presented in question-and-answer format definitely helps.


----------



## fruitlove (Apr 16, 2008)

The Drinks Are On Me - Everything your mother never told you about breastfeeding --- by Veronika Sophia Robinson


----------



## AJandElijahsmommy (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr. Newman's book The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers!


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Breastfeeding Made Simple by Kathleen Kendall-Tacket and Nanch Mohrbacher.
I LOVE LOVE LOVE their explanation about the physiology of the breast and storage capacity. Once you understand that, you can throw out your clock, throw out the band you wear to keep track of which boob you nursed on last, and focus on your baby and his/her needs and how your body is meeting them.

Real quick, they describe how breast storage capacity varies, while babies' feeding needs top out at about 32-36 oz/day by the time they are 3-4 months old. So, if a mom's breasts hold 2 oz each, they have to nurse on both boobs 8x/day to give the baby 32 oz, whereas a mama with 6 oz storage in each boob might feed her child 6x/day from only one breast and still both provide their babies with adequate nutrition and volume. Baby will tell you when he/she is still hungry, and they will stop when they are full, nurse again when they need more.

There's tons more in there, but it's a great, slimmer volume to get moms off to a good start.


----------



## babysnyder'smommy (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr. Sears-The breastfeeding book
Very helpful, especially when I had a plugged duct


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcparker* 
Breastfeeding Made Simple by Kathleen Kendall-Tacket and Nanch Mohrbacher.
I LOVE LOVE LOVE their explanation about the physiology of the breast and storage capacity. Once you understand that, you can throw out your clock, throw out the band you wear to keep track of which boob you nursed on last, and focus on your baby and his/her needs and how your body is meeting them.

Real quick, they describe how breast storage capacity varies, while babies' feeding needs top out at about 32-36 oz/day by the time they are 3-4 months old. So, if a mom's breasts hold 2 oz each, they have to nurse on both boobs 8x/day to give the baby 32 oz, whereas a mama with 6 oz storage in each boob might feed her child 6x/day from only one breast and still both provide their babies with adequate nutrition and volume. Baby will tell you when he/she is still hungry, and they will stop when they are full, nurse again when they need more.

There's tons more in there, but it's a great, slimmer volume to get moms off to a good start.

Totally agreed. This is the #1 book I recommend to clients because it is so straightforward and easy.


----------

